# Alternative zur Buchenhecke?



## CityCobra (25. Mai 2010)

Servus!

Da ich gerade mit meinen Nachbarn etwas Stress habe, überlege ich meine auf der Grundstücksgrenze befindliche Buchenhecke entfernen zu lassen, und an dessen Stelle z.B. eine Bankirai-Sichtschutzwand oder Ähnliches zu montieren.
Somit entfällt das jährliche Schneiden der Hecke, weniger Grünabfälle, habe auch im Herbst und Winter noch einen Sichtschutz zum Nachbarn, und der Garten gewinnt optisch zusätzlich etwas an Breite.

*Frage:*
Darf ich die Hecke einfach entfernen lassen, oder muss da der Nachbar zustimmen?
Wenn das so ist habe ich evtl. ein Problem.
Hat jemand noch eine andere/bessere Idee was man an Stelle der Hecke an der Grundstücksgrenze bauen kann?
Das Ganze sollte allerdings optisch zum restlichen Garten passen. 

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alternative zur Buchenhecke?*

Hi Marc,
es ist echt tragisch, eine eingewachsene Hecke wieder 'rausreißen zu müssen ....
Die Gemeinden können einem mit Biotopordnung (als Bestandteil des Bebauungsplans) vorschreiben, was man anpflanzen darf und was eher nicht, doch regeln meines Wissens nach die Länder, was man eigenständig roden darf, und wofür man eine Genehmigung braucht.
Bei Hecken wäre mir das neu, dass man das beantragen muss. Allerdings kenne ich Abstandsregeln, die ich nicht gerne einhalten würde... :?.
Am besten ist man sich mit dem Nachbarn einig, wie die Begrenzung aussieht, und nutzt beide Grundstücke, und jeder schneidet seine Seite... .
Neben Buche kenne ich nur noch __ Eibe, die langsam und dicht wächst, und somit Sichtschutz auf kleinem Raum bietet, ohne jedes Jahr zu stressen hinsichtlich Schnitt.


----------



## StefanBO (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alternative zur Buchenhecke?*



CityCobra schrieb:


> meine auf der Grundstücksgrenze befindliche Buchenhecke entfernen zu lassen
> [...]
> *Frage:*
> Darf ich die Hecke einfach entfernen lassen, oder muss da der Nachbar zustimmen?


Das ist Nachbarrecht und Ländersache.

*Auf der Grundstücksgrenze* - da geht ohne den Nachbarn nichts! *Auf deinem Grundstück* müsstest du Mindestabstände einhalten.
http://www.justiz.nrw.de/WebPortal/BS/Gerichte/Zivilgericht/Einzelverfahren/miete_und_nachbarrecht/nachbarrecht/index.php
http://www.justiz.nrw.de/WebPortal/Presse/PresseJM/archiv/2010_01_Archiv/10-03-301/index.php

Ansonsten ist dir hoffentlich bewusst, dass (wiederum aufgrund entspechender Ländergesetze, hier NRW) es verboten ist, 





> in der Zeit vom 1. März bis zum 30. September Hecken, Wallhecken, Gebüsche sowie Röhricht- und Schilfbestände zu roden, abzuschneiden oder zu zerstören. Unberührt bleiben schonende Form- und Pflegeschnitte zur Beseitigung des Zuwachses der Pflanzen,


http://www.umwelt.nrw.de/naturschutz/pdf/landschaftsgesetz.pdf


----------



## Pammler (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alternative zur Buchenhecke?*

Hi Marc,

bei den Problemen mit dem Nachbarn kann ich dir nur eins raten:

[OT]Sauf es dir schön! [/OT]

Spaß (Ernst) bei seite. Es gibt immergrüne Hecken. Ich habe die 2,50€ Hecken koniferen aus dem baumarkt hingepflanzt, die braucht man nicht schneiden, sind __ immergrün, allesdings nur 1m hoch und wachsen im Jahr nur max. 20cm. Richtig große sind teuer. Bis die dicht sind dauert es. (auf dem Gartenpanorama siehst du geradeaus am Zaun welche, die jetzt ca 30cm höher sind.) Sons könntest du es im Winter mit schilfmatten probieren, das du den nachbarn nicht siehst, die sind preiswert und halten mehr aus als man ihnen zutraut. Ich hab sie seit 6 Jahren am Eisentor als Blickschutz.

Hoffe das du bald inneren Frieden weg vom Nachbarn findest! (meine ich ernst, da ich Nachbarschaftprobleme hasse wie die Pest) :beten


----------



## Pammler (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alternative zur Buchenhecke?*

Hier nochmal mein Sichtschutz:


----------



## Pammler (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alternative zur Buchenhecke?*

Meinst du die Buchenhecke? Hast du die gepflanzt, war der Nachbar damit einverstanden?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/40&pictureid=263

Dann würde ich, wenn das Laub abgefallen ist so ne Schilfmatte ranbinden und im Frühjahr wieder wegnehmen. Oder frag mal bei "Grüngutamt" der Gemeinde, da wo man das Baumfällen beabtragt. Oder auch beim Bauamt, was es für Vorschriften für Grundstücksgrenzen gibt. Da bist du dann auf der sicheren Seite. Soweit ich weiß kannst du ja einen Gartenzaum machen, fragt sich nur wie hoch und wie dicht.
Noch ne ganz blöde Idee: Schneide die Äste auf deiner Seite ab und nutze die Stämme als "Zaunpfosten". Die brauchst du nicht streichen und die verwittern nicht. Mach dann mal so Sichtschtzzaun ran und warte ab was der Nachbar sagt. Es gibt ja Felder für 10 Euronen. Wenn das funzt, kannste ja immernoch ordentliche kaufen, die richtig festmachen und die andern schreddern.


----------



## Joachim (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alternative zur Buchenhecke?*

Moin,

Stress mitm Nachbarn ist Mist - gibts denn da erstmal keine Möglichkeit der Aussprache/Einigung? 

Ansonsten - __ immergrün und nicht Schnittbedürftig: Thuja Smaragd, eine schön saftig-immer-grüne Säulen Thuja die etwa 70cm im Umfang und etwa (wenn nicht gekürzt  ) 4,5m hoch wird. Wächst je nach Boden/Wasser auch nicht zu langsam.


----------

